
Introducing Timeline: See how your project plan fits together - pspeter3
https://blog.asana.com/2018/03/new-asana-timeline-view/
======
skip2mybeeb
Hey, I was the program lead for this project. Let me know if you have any
questions!

~~~
pspeter3
What were some of the technical challenges you faced during this project?

~~~
skip2mybeeb
In the timeline view, multiple tasks can be displayed in the same row. The
position in the row is determined by the start or due date of the task. One
challenge we encountered was in just maintaining the data model because users
can set dates in multiple ways. For example, a user can set a due date on a
task through the list view, mobile apps, or even the API. Since every task
with a date is displayed in the timeline, when a user sets a date on a task,
we pick a position to display the task in the view. One interesting thing is
that when a user changes the date, we automatically resolve conflicts so that
in the Timeline view, two tasks in the same row would not overlap. We had to
think through most of these scenarios before we picked a data model
representation so to ensure these operations are efficient. On the UI side,
our biggest challenge was in implementing one of the most interactive views in
Asana that supports multiple zoom levels. We spent a long time thinking about
component structure and hierarchy to allow us to build them.

